# Looking for plans and help for a watchmakers workbench



## sparky2363 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi fellow woodworkers. My son is entering a career in watchmaking and I would like to build him a watchmakers bench . I would appreciate if anyone that has built one in the past that would share their experience and provide me with information either on their project or where they were able to get information that would help me plan this project.
Thank you.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Google is your friend. Just googled watchmakers workbench came up with many examples.
Woodsmith published plans a while back on a hobby bench that could work well for that.

Link to the one I built http://lumberjocks.com/projects/228618

Do a search on this site for hobby benches etc.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Master surgeon! 
I dabbled in that for a little while until I lost one of my clients (from my real job) 1962 Rolex Tudor Submariner that he received from his father at the age of 21 before he passed away. That was not a fun phone call to make. After extensive prayer and 6 months the watch that disappeared out of our house reappeared in my wife's car tucked between the backseat and the wheel well. Happiest day ever.

Then I found woodworking was a bit less technical. I would suggest building in elbow pads and adding a pegboard backwall. Next time I'm at my buddies I'll grab a pic of his setup.


----------



## sparky2363 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you Bruce. That looks like exactly what I am looking for. It looks like a well crafted workbench. Would still like more ideas and designs before I chose. I certainly would install elbow pads to the bench.

Thanks r33tc0w for your story. I hope that the relief felt from finding the watch was more overwhelming than the loss of it. It was God's way of teaching you a lesson. Woodworking is way less technical than watchmaking but my son has the talent and patience for it.

Take care.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My sister-in-law's husband has been a watch maker for 30+ years. He has back and shoulder trouble - most likely from being hunched over at his table all those years. I would suggest that you make a watchmakers bench with adjustable height so he can work seated or standing on on a tall chair.


----------



## sparky2363 (Apr 15, 2017)

That is a great idea. I will have to find some kind of hydraulic legs for it.


----------

